# Able Sisters Backstory



## quadrantqueen

Many players of the Animal Crossing series don't look into the very detailed backstories that some NPCs have. One of my personal favorites is that of the Able sisters; Label(le), Mable, and Sable. Here I will recount what I know of the story and leave it open to readers to add on to it.

So as young hedgehogs, the sisters' parents passed. That left the siblings to fend for themselves and eachother. The oldest, Label, grew frustrated with being hampered down with the responsibility of raising her two younger sisters and left the trio, leaving behind Mabel and the youngest, Sable, for the big city. Mable, the middle child, had no choice but to raise her youngest sister by herself. Because of this and the tragic death of their parents, Sable grew up very introverted. In Animal Crossing: City Folk, the player can visit Gracie Grace's shop and gradually have Gracie's employee Labelle open up to them. As she does, the player learns that Labelle is actually Label, the lost third of the Able sister trio. It is discovered that when Label moved to the city, she began to work under the fashion designer Gracie Grace, and was given the new name Labelle as a sort of tag, a 'label' of sorts to put her work under, pardon my unintended pun. In Animal Crossing: New Leaf, it is shown that Labelle has kept her new name, but returned to live and run a shop with her sisters in the player's town. Little details can be seen in the new shop the sisters run, like newspaper clipping and a scrap of ribbon that looks suspiciously like the one Labelle wore as a part of her uniform while working for Gracie Grace. 

I find it sort of heart-wrenching and a little sad. The development shows that Labelle left her sisters behind for years alone, only to be welcomed back with open arms when she was either abandoned by Gracie Grace or decided to stop working for her.

Note: I believe I'll be doing a series of these posts, each centering around the backstory of an AC character.


----------



## Biskit11

Labelle was a jerk for running away from her two sisters. But I think what Tom Nook did was worst.


----------



## Akimari

Labelle also has the same colored "Sold Out" signs as Gracie.


----------

